# Boneless & Skinless Chicken Thighs (Second Round)



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2017)

*Boneless & Skinless Chicken Thighs* (Second Round)


This is the second half of the Thighs I got awhile back.
The first half was Awesome, so I won’t be making a lot of changes on this one.

The thing I like about making Chicken this way is that once you SV them properly, you don’t have to worry about them getting done safely on the Grill, so you don’t have to “overdo” them to be safe.
So Mrs Bear brought home two packs of Boneless & Skinless Chicken Thighs.
Then I split them into 4 Vacuum bags, along with some Rub, and double sealed them, being careful to keep them in one flat layer in the bags.
Like I said I already did the first half, so I’ll be copying that batch.
I put these 2 Packs in my Sous Vide Supreme @ 165°.
*BTW: I use 146° when I SV Chicken Breast, but this 165° is what’s recommended by the Books & Pros, and I found that to be a Great Temp for Thighs.*
Three hours later I removed the two packs from the Bath, patted them dry & threw them on my Hot Weber Q.
I Coated them with BBQ sauce & flipped them over 5 or 6 times to add some surface flavor.
Then I brought them in to catch up with Mrs Bear’s sides, Peas and Mashed Taters with Cream of Chicken Gravy.

Great Stuff !!!

Thanks for stopping by,

Bear



Boneless Skinless Chicken Thighs:








Out of the SV & onto the Grill:







Flipping & Saucing:







Almost Done:







To the Kitchen:







Thighs, Peas, Mashed Taters, with Cream of Chicken for Gravy:







Leftovers:







*NEXT NIGHT*


Frank's Hot Sauce:







Mixed with Teriyaki Rice:







Next Morning's Breakfast:







One More Meal for the Bear:


----------



## zippy12 (Nov 17, 2017)

Looks great Bear...  Way to stretch a dollar!

Quesadillas and shredded taco meat is good also...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 17, 2017)

Just love the boneless skinless thighs myself. Yours I know are good.. can just see it .. lol .. grill marks look good.

What are those noodles? Almost looked like wild rice there .  Or hash browns..Do the fries have seasoning when you buy them?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 17, 2017)

Nothing wrong with that there Bear! I like it! Wish I could find thighs that are boneless with the skin still on them. I debone a lot of thighs!


----------



## gary s (Nov 17, 2017)

Great color on the Chicken, looks Great
And ...............  Everything is better with Franks !!

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Just love the boneless skinless thighs myself. Yours I know are good.. can just see it .. lol .. grill marks look good.
> What are those noodles? Almost looked like wild rice there .  Or hash browns..Do the fries have seasoning when you buy them?



Thank You JB !!
Like it says--Teriyaki "Rice". No noodles.
And Thanks for the Like.




zippy12 said:


> Looks great Bear...  Way to stretch a dollar!
> Quesadillas and shredded taco meat is good also...



Thank You Zippy!

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 17, 2017)

Bear, tasty looking chicken ,you guys/gals with your sous vides  are going to cost me money  eventually because I'll have to get one !


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> Nothing wrong with that there Bear! I like it! Wish I could find thighs that are boneless with the skin still on them. I debone a lot of thighs!



Thank You!!
Yup---I'd like the Boneless with the Skin on better too.
My deboning days are over!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 17, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Thank You JB !!
> Like it says--Teriyaki "Rice". No noodles.
> And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> ...


I think it's pasta like this stuff with rice I saw in that dish.. aka noodles lol..
I was curious because it looked like something I could get and try. It looked good. I will have to remember to pick some up.. I but Knorr products from time to time. Like Zatarain's and Uncle Ben's or Rice A Roni haha.. good sides in a pinch..


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2017)

gary s said:


> Great color on the Chicken, looks Great
> And ...............  Everything is better with Franks !!
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
Yup I add it to a lot of things.
Frank's isn't bitter like Tabasco.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> View attachment 344575
> 
> I think it's pasta like this stuff with rice I saw in that dish.. aka noodles lol..
> I was curious because it looked like something I could get and try. It looked good. I will have to remember to pick some up.. I but Knorr products from time to time. Like Zatarain's and Uncle Ben's or Rice A Roni haha.. good sides in a pinch..



Similar, but no pasta or noodles included. All Rice in Teriyaki Sauce.
Pretty good stuff too. We both liked it.

Bear


----------



## griz400 (Nov 18, 2017)

Great use of leftovers, and of the main dish as well .. been on vacation for a week ... trying to respond to alot of good looking vittles ... lol points to you bear as usual ...


----------



## zippy12 (Nov 18, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Thank You Gary!!
> Yup I add it to a lot of things.
> Frank's isn't bitter like Tabasco.
> And Thanks for the Like.
> ...



Try Valentina for a cheap alternative to franks ... and its 1.00 a bottle...


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2017)

crazymoon said:


> Bear, tasty looking chicken ,you guys/gals with your sous vides  are going to cost me money  eventually because I'll have to get one !



Thank You CM !!
That's what happened to me!!  Your turn---You'll love it.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Great use of leftovers, and of the main dish as well .. been on vacation for a week ... trying to respond to alot of good looking vittles ... lol points to you bear as usual ...




Thank You Griz!!
I love Leftovers!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2017)

zippy12 said:


> Try Valentina for a cheap alternative to franks ... and its 1.00 a bottle...



Thank You Zippy!!
I never saw Valentina around here.

Bear


----------



## disco (Nov 20, 2017)

You have to "like" these cause they are mighty purdy!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2017)

disco said:


> You have to "like" these cause they are mighty purdy!




Thank You Disco!!
They taste good too.:D
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

